# Did yall see Lulu and Gidget do a back flip?



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Their ZiwiPeak came in today, and they LOVE it!:cheer: For those of you who feed only ZP, I am of course trying to transition but they really only want it. Now for their weight accoirding to the package I would cut the 11 lb serving in 1/2 and feed a little less than 1 oz. Mine came with a measuring spoon. That sure doesn't seem like a lot of food. Does anyone elses eat on 1 oz a day split in 2 meals? Does that seem like a little amount of food? Thanks for the help.


----------

